

London, Moscow and St. Petersburg taxi accepts Bitcoin (and ~15 usd off) - sashazykov
https://wheely.com/invite/ix1y2

======
sashazykov
If you login on the website (www.wheely.com and click "Book online"), there is
now a "Pay with Bitcoin" button in the account section to top up your balance.

------
edward
Using Coinbase, like Overstock.com

